# Is This A Double-Lug Meter Socket?



## walterpassi (Sep 13, 2014)

This meter socket was installed around 1982 and has two lines connected to each lug on the "Line" side of the socket. The two cables enter from opposite directions and are 'clamped' on top of each other(as shown by left lug having the 4/0 protrude toward the 1/0). One line is from the 200amp Service Conductors(4/0 AL), and the other is a line connecting to adjacent meter-boxes for off-peak and dual-fuel metering(1/0 CU). These connections were made by the POCO at the time of install.

The "Load" side of the socket has the same lug design, but each lug only has a single 1/0 CU SEC(to the house's main breaker) connected to it. My intention is to connect an additional 1/0 AL SEC to the "load" lugs to provide 100amps power to a detached garage.

Can anyone provide further information on design and code-acceptable uses of the lugs I have on my meter base? Are they designed to have multiple conductors per lug? What code would/would not permit me to do as I intend?

Any help/info would be greatly appreciated! 

~Walter~


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

I doubt it, but you can find out by reading the label inside the meter, it will have all the specs on the lugs, torque ratings, maximum wire size, etc….

As a side note the utility company does not abide by the NEC, so they can choose to do whatever they want, but in your situation, article 110.3 (B) would be the code violation. This would only be an issue on the LOAD side of the meter….


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Two cables clamped by the same screw is NOT a double lug. A double lug will have two separate holes and two clamps. Here are a couple of versions.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

joed said:


> Two cables clamped by the same screw is NOT a double lug. A double lug will have two separate holes and two clamps. Here are a couple of versions.


Not true, they make single hole lugs rated for two conductors. Buy they are generally intended for parallel installations.


----------



## walterpassi (Sep 13, 2014)

The images of meter bases with 'double-lugs' that I have found are equipped with lugs similar to joed's post. I have only seen one other picture of a lug similar to mine, but the issue of two conductors was not addressed in that forum thread.

stickboy1375: Thanks for the quick reply, and also for the 110.3(B) info. I have heard that the POCO doesn't need to abide by the NEC, which is why I am not 'assuming' that what they do is allowed by code; hence my post.

Regarding the lugs intended for parallel installs, are these designed similar to what I have pictured, or more like a 'split bolt' design?



stickboy1375 said:


> I doubt it, but you can find out by reading the label inside the meter, it will have all the specs on the lugs, torque ratings, maximum wire size, etc….
> 
> As a side note the utility company does not abide by the NEC, so they can choose to do whatever they want, but in your situation, article 110.3 (B) would be the code violation. This would only be an issue on the LOAD side of the meter….


110.3(B):"Listed or labeled equipment shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing or labeling. "

So I would essentially only be violating NEC code if the equipment labeling has specific instruction that I didn't follow? 

As for labeling, there is nothing inside the box and the outside of the box is stamped as shown in the picture. Some of the stamping is blurred, but each of my 3 meters has the same stamp and from what I can tell it reads as follows:

U-200 SERIES 200 AMP. MAX
CONTINUOUS 600V VAC W/3/0 AWG. CU.
OR 250 MCM AL. 1Ø3 WIRE
TERMINALS
1/0 AWG. 350 MCM CU. AL.
TORQUE SCREWDRIVER SLOTTED TO 
60 LBS. IN. HEX HEAD TO
250 LBS. IN. MAX 

My understanding of the stamp is that the terminals will accept sizes 1/0 through 350MCM in CU or AL. But would the lack of a "conductors-per-terminal" allow for multiple wires so long as the total was withing the set parameters? 

Example: 

The LINE side(even though not regulated per NEC) would add up to be
4/0AL(211.6MCM) + 1/0CU(105.6MCM) = 317.2MCM, which is under the 350MCM upper limit of the terminal capacity.

If I were to do a two wire connection on the LOAD side, I would only have 1/0CU(105.6MCM) + 1/0AL(105.6MCM) = 211.2MCM

I didn't see anything obvious regarding the number of conductors allowed per lug. Does the NEC look at a lack of specification as 'allowable', or is it only allowed if specified?

~Walter~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I can tell you for certain, those lugs are NOT intended for two conductors.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> I can tell you for certain, those lugs are NOT intended for two conductors.


I concur… but the utility can do whatever they want on the line side, but the load side is all NEC….


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

stickboy1375 said:


> I concur… but the utility can do whatever they want on the line side, but the load side is all NEC….


They still have to oblige to their own codes, usually the NESC. However, this might be normal operations for them depending. 


If I was the OP I call the poco and voice the concern.


----------



## walterpassi (Sep 13, 2014)

That's unfortunate to hear.  There have been so many contradicting posts regarding other parts of running the line, that I had my fingers crossed that someone would say they were able to take 2 conductors. 

So does this mean I for sure can't connect two conductors to these terminals? They obviously function properly with two conductors connected(as evident by 30 years trouble free on the LINE side), but does anything on the box's stamp indicate they must only have one conductor per lug? I did not see anything that stood out, but perhaps one of you did...In other words, could I still connect two conductors on the LOAD side and not violate 110.3 (B)?

If this is absolutely 100% not an option, what would you guys recommend as the best way split at the meter without using a fused disconnect? I want to stay with a 3 wire service to the garage, rather than a 4 wire feeder.

Can I change out my lugs? Can I clamp a double-lug into the existing lug? I have heard that some meter sockets allow this, and others do not. Is there a way to tell by looking at it?

The 'Polaris' connectors seem like my next best option, from the research I have done, but I'm sure there is an obvious 'best way' for those who are more familiar with this task.

Or I change out the meter socket, and keep my enclosure and conduit connections as is?

Lastly, I could change the whole meter box enclosure, but I would like to avoid that if all possible.

~Walter~


----------



## avTronic (Jul 3, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, what ever become of this?


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

avTronic said:


> Just out of curiosity, what ever become of this?


You asked a question about a 7 year old post. They have probably moved on. Suggest you start a new post.


----------

